# Bass Pro Fly Fishing Class?



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

So I recently found out that Bass Pro's have a free fly fishing class at 9 every saturday morning.

Has anyone ever been? Will it be worth my while?

I want to get into fly fishing, and I understand the basics of casting.

Just wondering if it'll be worth the time spent.

They do offer 10% off everything in there fly shop the day you take the class.

But their prices are high enough that just brings it down to normal...

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have done it. It is free and only about 45 minutes. I would not consider it a waste of time. I suppose it depends on your experience.


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

My experience is almost zero.

I just borrowed my dads fly rod a few days ago, 
(which has been hanging for decades)

and decided its something i want to get into.

I can get a fly laid out across my back yard, but not gracefully, yet...


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I took a orvis class and worth every penny


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

If you want a good worthwhile fly casting class get with Shawn at FTU on the gulf freeway. Very reasonably priced and excellent instruction.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Or, come to the Texas FlyFishers meeting, the last Tuesday of each month. There's plenty of talent around there that can help you out.

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

All the instructors I've met are great guys. They do a great job. Andy at FTU I-10 is great, Baron at FTU 45 is great, Orvis school is good, Texas Flyfishers are good. I hear good things about Basspro's class.

However this ain't rocket science. People were doing this long before level wind reels and spinning tackle. There is a segment of this sport that truly tries to complicate it (they thrive on the internet!). I assume they do this to impress but still not sure why.

It is really simple; rod, line, leader, fly (reel is mostly for line storage). 2 maybe new knots and your set. 

Start short, 1-3 rod's length of line out and have at it. Watch your forward and back cast all time at first. This will be your guide, when they look good your doing well. Distance will come so right 20' is great.

Practice in your yard, park or best on the water at least once a week. It will come to you.

Bass & brim in small local waters have been very agreeable lately. So one can fish and practice at the same time.

Pete A.


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Pete!

I have a golf course pond close to my house that produces fish every couple casts.

(With spinners and chug bugs)

I'm going to get out there as soon as I can!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Marcos from FTU at the I10 store met me at a lake I fish for lessons last week. It was every bit worth the money. I was making decent casts before he left. Once I improve somewhat on what he taught me, I will more likely pay for another session with him.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Pete is right it is not brain surgery...however wrong learned bad habits are harder to correct especially when it gets windy. Marcos is a very capable instructor that fishes windy salt flats without missing a beat. He also knows all the tricks of the trade literally. Knots, hooks, flys, leaders, rods, reels, and techniques. I would urge anyone wanting to learn how to sight-cast while wading a salt flat spend a day on the water with him. He's as deadly out there as a heron on the hunt.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

You might also check out Harry Crofton at http://www.goodloops.com/ . He's working with my wife to help her learn casting. Marcos is a great guy as well. In either case, you can't go wrong.

I almost forgot Mark Marmon at http://www.metroanglers.com/metroanglers/Metro_Anglers.html . Another great guy and excellent instructor.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Just be aware that just like there is buck fever that makes people miss with a bow or rifle, the same thing happens when you see that 28" plus trout laid up or a big ole red. All of your casting skillz can go out the window. When I get in those situations I have to remember to slow it down.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

To answer your question, it would not be a waste of your time. But, everything everyone else said is also true about instructors. The fly fishing club is definitely a great spot. Marcos had me out on the flats, and I am no longer afraid of the wind.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

flyakker said:


> To answer your question, it would not be a waste of your time. But, everything everyone else said is also true about instructors. The fly fishing club is definitely a great spot. Marcos had me out on the flats, and I am no longer afraid of the wind.


 When he met with me it was little breezy....I said something about the wind and he replied, "What wind"?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

SurfRunner said:


> When he met with me it was little breezy....I said something about the wind and he replied, "What wind"?


Welcome to Texas fly fishing. Wind is a fact of life for us.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw them conducting that class one morning while I was at BPS. It looked very basic, one instructor and about 10-12 students, minimal individual attention. If it's free then it's worth doing, next step would be a private lesson from any of the names already mentioned. 
The thing about fly fishing is having the basic casting stroke down cold, get a lesson before you develop bad habits. Later you can work on advanced techniques like shooting line, double hauls etc. You need your casting stroke well ingrained when that Key west guide says "Permit at 11 o'clock 60 ft cast now!"
A reel may only be needed for storing line if you're dealing with a brook trout, hook up with a tuna offshore and the drag will literally be smoking. Buy your equipment accordingly.


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Ruf Captain!

O picked up an 8 wt Mangrove and an Allen Kraken.

Think i'll be ok for the marsh reds I like to chase!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

browpark said:


> Thanks Ruf Captain!
> 
> O picked up an 8 wt Mangrove and an Allen Kraken.
> 
> Think i'll be ok for the marsh reds I like to chase!


You're gonna love that mangrove!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

browpark said:


> Thanks Ruf Captain!
> 
> O picked up an 8 wt Mangrove and an Allen Kraken.
> 
> Think i'll be ok for the marsh reds I like to chase!


Congrats! A redfish on a fly is as good as it gets!


----------

